# Mcshield.exe using tons of Virtual Memory



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Hi there,

I am at my wit's end and I'm hoping someone can help, as the McAfee forums and their Tech Chat hasn't helped me one bit. Bear with me as I explain what's going on, what I've done to try and fix, and what McAfee has done to try and fix.

I've always used McAfee and have never had any issues like this before. Early last week, McAfee was updated automatically to the latest version. Immediately after the update, my computer began running extremely slow, and then ultimately, freezing. In order to use my computer at all, I would have to continally reboot every few minutes. I know McAfee to hog memory, but when I viewed Processes in the task manager, I was shocked to see how much Virtual Memory was now being sucked up by Mcshield.exe.
It was ranging from 109,804K to 112,000K.

I followed the steps McAfee suggests for help: I first posted in their forums asking for help, as I knew there was no way using that much VM was normal. No one replied to my post for several days. I then went to their Virtual Technician, which I ran to see if everything was properly installed. After several attempts to download the tool and run it [it kept coming up with blank links], it said it didn't even detect McAfee on my computer, which was clearly wrong. The next step was one I took on my own - I uninstalled and reinstalled. The same problem occurred. [in the midst of all of this, I've run scans - both McAfee and independent ones - Microsoft Live Online - to see is there was anything present and all scans came back clear. I also did a registry clean-up which helped improve the speed of my computer somewhat.]

I finally took their last option for help and initiated a Tech Chat. The first time I did this, I explained the issue and was in a Chat with tech support for over TWO HOURS. All he did was take remote access of my computer, uninstall and then reinstall McAfee- even though I had explained that I had already done that myself. He told me to reboot and my problems would be solved. Needless to say, it wasn't. In fact, after rebooting, even MORE Virtual Memory was being used by McShield.exe.

I went back to the forum and expressed my disgust for the lack of customer service I experienced and that while uninstalling and reinstalling is probably normal protocol, clearly there is a deeper issue since I had already done that step myself. [I happened to mention that I'm an editor for a magazine in which we review things and that I would be reviewing McAfee's customer service. Once that was posted, my forum post became very active with other's stating the same problem as mine, as well as their forum watchers suggesting other options to try and fix things before my post would be flagged for a moderator to view.]

I was told that my problem could have been that I had conflicting programs on my computer. When I asked what those could be [I'm not exactly tech savvy], I was never given a response. After researching on my own, I found out that Ad-Aware and Spy Sweeper, both of which I had, could be the problem. I uninstalled both of those, uninstalled McAfee for the THIRD time, reinstalled and - the same problem: high virtual memory usage, slow computer, continually freezing, etc.

I was told in my forums to initiate yet another Tech Chat and explain their fix [an uninstall and reinstall] didn't correct the problem. And so, I spent another hour in a Tech Chat, re-explaining everything. This time the technician ran McPreinstall.exe and told me to uninstall, reinstall again [4th time] and that would fix it. Well, it didn't. In fact, since then Mcshield.exe is hogging even MORE virtual memory. Currently at 133,627K.

The final response to my forum thread was that my post was "flagged for a moderator to view" and that was two days ago. No response since then, but almost 700 views. I use my computer a lot for work and I am so fed up. I could just get rid of McAfee and install something else, but I did just renew recently and would hate to lose the money.

Could anyone here help? I apologize for the length of this but I wanted to be thorough regarding what was already done in case that might help troubleshoot this issue.

Thank you in advance for any/all help!


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

Well me personally would uninstall McAfee and install free AvastHome, or any other one in my sig....but I believe you would need the McAfee removal tool.even as a test.

But lets take a look at your HijackThis log first

You could post your HijackThis log and see if anything shows up

Download *HijackThis* to your desktop

*Double* click on HJTSetup.exe on your Desktop
Click *Run* and *Install*
It will install to *Program files* by default
it will launch Hijack This
Click on *"scan system and save a logfile" *usually in notepad 
Copy and Paste the logfile in your next post
Using *Ctrl+A* to copy All and *Ctrl+C* to copy and *Ctrl+V* to paste.


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Thank you so much for the quick response!
Side note - The McAfee removal tool was used each time to completely uninstall, before reinstalling. I wasn't sure if that was something I needed to include.

Here you go:
Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 7:49:55 AM, on 5/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.DAT
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\Program Files\Outlook Express\msimn.exe
C:\Program Files\Mozilla Firefox\firefox.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20100509154550.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {FDD3B846-8D59-4ffb-8758-209B6AD74ACC} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [SUPERAntiSpyware] C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SUPERAntiSpyware.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: MoneySide - {E023F504-0C5A-4750-A1E7-A9046DEA8A21} - C:\Program Files\Microsoft Money\System\mnyviewer.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://www2.verizon.net/help/fios_settings/include/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-4/MyFunCardsInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6087.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Online Backup (MOBKbackup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe
O23 - Service: Viewpoint Manager Service - Viewpoint Corporation - C:\Program Files\Viewpoint\Common\ViewpointService.exe

--
End of file - 10667 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Is the *HP Pavilion 520C* listed in your computer specs the same computer that we're dealing with here?

How much RAM is currently installed?

---------------------------------------------------------------

Start *HijackThis*, but don't run a scan.

Click on the "Open The Misc Tools Section" button.

Click on the "Open Uninstall Manager" button.

Click the "Save List" button.

Save the "uninstall_list.txt" file somewhere. It'll then open in Notepad.

Return here to your thread, then copy-and-paste the entire file here.

---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Yes, it's the same computer that's in my specs.
Also, as for RAM - 496MB of RAM [I hope that's what you're looking for. You have to pretend you're talking to a 5 year-old when it comes to that stuff!]

ALSO - this is something that could be key but I'm not certain. There is an automatic update for Windows XP - KB977914 that kept installing. The automatic update would come up, it would install and then a few seconds later, install the same one again. A while back, I was advised on a forum to "hide" that update. I tried to let it install again when all of these issues started with McAfee, thinking it had something to do with that, but the same thing happens. It installs and then a few seconds later, installs again... and continues to do that over and over.

Here you go:

Acrobat.com
Acrobat.com
Adobe AIR
Adobe AIR
Adobe Atmosphere Player for Acrobat and Adobe Reader
Adobe Flash Player 10 ActiveX
Adobe Flash Player 10 Plugin
Adobe Photoshop 6.0
Adobe Reader 9.3.2
Adobe Shockwave Player 11
AOL Instant Messenger
Apple Application Support
Apple Mobile Device Support
Apple Software Update
Bonjour
Canon iP3600 series Printer Driver
Canon iP3600 series User Registration
Canon Utilities Easy-PhotoPrint EX
Canon Utilities My Printer
Canon Utilities Solution Menu
Compatibility Pack for the 2007 Office system
Critical Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB959772)
DivX 5.0.3 Bundle
D-Link DSC 350 Driver
Fast Browser Search Protection
FreeRIP v2.941
GdiplusUpgrade
getPlus(R) for Adobe
GoToAssist Corporate
HijackThis 2.0.2
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB953595)
Hotfix for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB958484)
Hotfix for Windows Media Format 11 SDK (KB929399)
Hotfix for Windows Media Player 11 (KB939683)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB952287)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB961118)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB970653-v3)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB976098-v2)
Hotfix for Windows XP (KB979306)
HP Image Zone 4.7
HP Photo Printing Software
HP Photosmart Essential
HP Product Assistant
HP PSC & OfficeJet 4.7
HP Update
Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program
iPod for Windows User Guide
iPod System Software Updater 2.1
Ipswitch WS_FTP Home 2007
iTunes
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 1
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 3
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7
J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9
Java 2 Runtime Environment Standard Edition v1.3.1_04
Java(TM) 6 Update 18
Java(TM) 6 Update 2
Java(TM) 6 Update 3
Java(TM) 6 Update 5
Java(TM) 6 Update 7
Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1
JGsoft EditPad Lite 5.4.5
Junk Mail filter update
Last.fm 1.5.4.24567
Macromedia Dreamweaver MX 2004
Macromedia Extension Manager
Macromedia Shockwave Player
Magic MP3 Tagger 2.2.4d
McAfee Internet Security
McAfee Online Backup
McAfee Online Backup
McAfee Virtual Technician
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1
Microsoft .NET Framework 1.1 Security Update (KB953297)
Microsoft .NET Framework 2.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.0 Service Pack 2
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1
Microsoft Choice Guard
Microsoft Compression Client Pack 1.0 for Windows XP
Microsoft Data Access Components KB870669
Microsoft Internationalized Domain Names Mitigation APIs
Microsoft Money 2002
Microsoft Money 2002 System Pack
Microsoft National Language Support Downlevel APIs
Microsoft Office XP Professional with FrontPage
Microsoft Silverlight
Microsoft User-Mode Driver Framework Feature Pack 1.0
Microsoft VC9 runtime libraries
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 ATL Update kb973923 - x86 8.0.50727.4053
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable
Microsoft Works 6.0
Microsoft Works and Money 2002 Setup Launcher
MobileMe Control Panel
Mozilla Firefox (3.6.3)
MSN Music Assistant
MSVCRT
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB927978)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB936181)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB954430)
MSXML 4.0 SP2 (KB973688)
Netflix Movie Viewer
Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool
Office mouse 1.1
Paint Shop Pro 7 Anniversary Edition
QuickTime
Rhapsody Player Engine
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for CAPICOM (KB931906)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB952069)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB954155)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB968816)
Security Update for Windows Media Player (KB973540)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB911565)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 10 (KB917734)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB936782)
Security Update for Windows Media Player 11 (KB954154)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB923561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB938464)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB941569)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB946648)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950759)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950760)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950762)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB950974)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951066)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951376-v2)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951698)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB951748)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952004)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB952954)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953838)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB953839)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954211)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954459)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB954600)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB955069)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956390)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956391)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956572)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956744)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956802)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956841)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB956844)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957095)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB957097)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958215)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958644)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958687)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958690)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB958869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB959426)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960225)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960714)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960715)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960803)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB960859)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961371)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961373)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB961501)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB963027)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB968537)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969059)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969897)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969898)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB969947)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970238)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB970430)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971468)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971486)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971557)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971633)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971657)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB971961)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972260)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB972270)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973346)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973354)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973507)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973525)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973869)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB973904)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974112)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974318)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974392)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974455)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB974571)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975025)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975467)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975560)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975561)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB975713)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB976325)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977165)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977816)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB977914)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978037)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978251)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978262)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978338)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978601)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB978706)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979309)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB979683)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB980232)
Security Update for Windows XP (KB981349)
Segoe UI
Shizmoo Web Games
Shockwave
SoulSeek 157 NS 13e
SoulSeek Client 151
Spelling Dictionaries Support For Adobe Reader 9
SUPERAntiSpyware Free Edition
Update for Microsoft .NET Framework 3.5 SP1 (KB963707)
Update for Windows XP (KB951072-v2)
Update for Windows XP (KB951978)
Update for Windows XP (KB955759)
Update for Windows XP (KB955839)
Update for Windows XP (KB961503)
Update for Windows XP (KB967715)
Update for Windows XP (KB968389)
Update for Windows XP (KB971737)
Update for Windows XP (KB973687)
Update for Windows XP (KB973815)
Update for Windows XP (KB976749)
Update for Windows XP (KB978207)
Update for Windows XP (KB980182)
Viewpoint Media Player
WavePad Uninstall
Windows Genuine Advantage v1.3.0254.0
Windows Live Call
Windows Live Communications Platform
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Essentials
Windows Live Mail
Windows Live Messenger
Windows Live OneCare safety scanner
Windows Live Sign-in Assistant
Windows Live Upload Tool
Windows Live Writer
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Format 11 runtime
Windows Media Player 11
Windows Media Player 11
Windows XP Service Pack 3
WinZip


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

I would say more memory (Ram) would be a good idea


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sherrigee said:


> Yes, it's the same computer that's in my specs.
> Also, as for RAM - 496MB of RAM


Here is the support and software site for the *HP Pavilion 520C* desktop. I recommend that you add and save this site to your browser favorites/bookmarks list so you can refer to it when needed.

That desktop comes with 512 MB of RAM. It's showing 496 MB because 16 MB of it is dedicated to the on-board display adapter.

That desktop supports up to 1024 MB of RAM and uses PC133 SDRAM modules. I recommend that you replace the 2 - 256 MB modules in it with 2 - 512 MB modules.



sherrigee said:


> There is an automatic update for Windows XP - KB977914 that kept installing. The automatic update would come up, it would install and then a few seconds later, install the same one again. A while back, I was advised on a forum to "hide" that update. I tried to let it install again when all of these issues started with McAfee, thinking it had something to do with that, but the same thing happens. It installs and then a few seconds later, installs again... and continues to do that over and over.


Change the setting in Automatic Updates to only notify you of new updates and not to automatically download and install them.

When new updates are available, you'll be notified, then you can select which ones you want to download and install.

-------------------------------------------------------------

You have several outdated and useless programs that need to be uninstalled completely or updated. I'll get back to you in a few minutes with advice and instructions.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Do the following in the order listed.

Uninstall these programs because they're outdated or aren't needed.

*Acrobat.com

Adobe AIR

Apple Software Update

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 1

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 10

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 11

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 2

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 3

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 4

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 6

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 7

J2SE Runtime Environment 5.0 Update 9

Java 2 Runtime Environment Standard Edition v1.3.1_04

Java(TM) 6 Update 18

Java(TM) 6 Update 2

Java(TM) 6 Update 3

Java(TM) 6 Update 5

Java(TM) 6 Update 7

Java(TM) SE Runtime Environment 6 Update 1

Macromedia Shockwave Player

Shockwave

Viewpoint Media Player*

Unless you're actually using these very outdated programs, highlight and uninstall

*Microsoft Works and Money 2002 Setup Launcher*

This will allow you to uninstall

*Microsoft Money 2002*

and/or

*Microsoft Works 6.0*

If you're prompted to restart your computer to complete the uninstall of any of them, do so.

After they've all been uninstalled, restart your computer again.

Go into the *C:\Program Files\Java* folder and delete everything from inside the *Java* folder.

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *Java(TM) 6 update 20*.

Close all open windows first, then install it. Decline and opt out to install whaever extra crap it offers.

After it's been installed, restart your computer again.

Start HijackThis and run a scan.

Save that new log and then submit it here.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

First, I need to say thank you for the fast responses and the step-by-step instructions you've given. I very much appreciate it. I can only imagine how frustrating & annoying it is when dealing with people like me who use outdated computers with outdated crap on them. So, thank you!

Naturally, after going through your list, it's clear I have plenty of useless stuff and I appreciate the guidance in how to remove it all. I do have a question, though. Would any of this stuff that has now been removed have any bearing on Mcshield.exe using that much virtual memory? From what I've gathered from posting on the McAfee forums, I'm being told the reason it's using so much Virtual Memory is most likely because there's something conflicting with it. Unfortunately, no one will explain what exactly could be conflicting. My question is, I guess, would the removal of any of these things help with my issue of Mcshield.exe using that much VM, or is the removal something separate, to clean things up?

I followed all of your instructions and only kept one or two of the completely outdated things I use. Ha!
Here is the scan:

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 10:50:32 AM, on 5/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.DAT
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Works Shared\wkcalrem.exe
C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqgalry.exe
C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20100509154550.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [HP Software Update] C:\Program Files\HP\HP Software Update\HPWuSchd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AppleSyncNotifier] C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleSyncNotifier.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe Reader Speed Launcher] "C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 9.0\Reader\Reader_sl.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Adobe ARM] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\ARM\1.0\AdobeARM.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Java\Java Update\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [Microsoft Works Update Detection] C:\Program Files\Microsoft Works\WkDetect.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Digital Imaging Monitor.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqtra08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: HP Image Zone Fast Start.lnk = C:\Program Files\HP\Digital Imaging\bin\hpqthb08.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders.lnk = ?
O4 - Global Startup: Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://www2.verizon.net/help/fios_settings/include/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-4/MyFunCardsInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6087.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Online Backup (MOBKbackup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 10159 bytes


----------



## Megabite (Apr 5, 2008)

More memory (Ram) will give the PC more space to work and will help greatly. But McAfee is a resource hog anyways........last resort you can remove it and use a free one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sherrigee said:


> Would any of this stuff that has now been removed have any bearing on Mcshield.exe using that much virtual memory? From what I've gathered from posting on the McAfee forums, I'm being told the reason it's using so much Virtual Memory is most likely because there's something conflicting with it. Unfortunately, no one will explain what exactly could be conflicting. My question is, I guess, would the removal of any of these things help with my issue of Mcshield.exe using that much VM, or is the removal something separate, to clean things up?


The uninstall of all those programs has no affect on how system-hungry McAfee is. That massive amount of outdated java versions needed to be uninstalled. When you update the java program from now on, the new version will overwrite and replace the old version and show only the newest version in the Add Or Remove Programs list. The older versions weren't designed to do that, so they accumulated over time. The uninstall of the other programs was just some "housecleaning" of unneeded and outdated programs :up:.



sherrigee said:


> I followed all of your instructions and only kept one or two of the completely outdated things I use.


I'm going to assume that you kept *Microsoft Works 6.0* and got rid of *Microsoft Money 2002*. 

----------------------------------------------------------------

Unless you're insistent on keeping that system-hungry McAfee suite, I'd uninstall it and replace it with a stand-alone antivirus program and a couple of antispyware/antimalware programs - which we can recommend to you.

You're fortunate that yours wasn't among the many Windows XP SP3 computers all over the globe that crashed recently because of a bad definition update file that McAfee released.

If you do decide to uninstall McAfee, please advise us because there's a removal tool that you need to use to properly uninstall it and remove its remnants.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Are you using both Canon and HP peripherals with that computer? You appear to have software installed for both Canon and HP printers.

--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Thank you SO much for all of your help. Interestingly, after removing all of the "junk" my computer isn't freezing, despite Mcshield.exe still hogging up tons of VM. I think what is going to happen next is simply a new computer. I'm way overdue for one. And I definitely won't be using McAfee on the new one after this.

I can't thank you enough for taking the time to respond and checking things out for me. It's such a shame that the people at McAfee can't support their customers in the same manner.

So thank you again so VERY much. Your helpfulness and patience was very much appreciated!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I tend to edit and add to my replies, so make sure to re-read my last reply.

----------------------------------------------------------------

Are you willing to trim down the startup load a bit so that computer doesn't have so many programs that are auto-loading and running in the background? I see at least 10 of them that don't need to auto-load and run. A smaller startup load may increase speed and performance a bit.

----------------------------------------------------------------

And you're very welcome. 

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

I recently switched from the HP printer to the Canon. I think my initial thought to leaving the HP on there is because that printer also had a scanner, whereas the Canon doesn't. To someone who knows what they're doing [you], that's probably dumb logic, huh? Ha!

And I'm definitely up for cutting down the startup load... but I'm not even sure what that means. Haha!
I'm assuming that you mean when the computer starts up, certain things automatically start running and I don't necessarily need them to do that? Am I close? Haha!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Click Start - Run, type in *MSCONFIG*, then click OK - Startup(tab).

Look in the "Startup Item" column and write down the names only of the entries that have a checkmark.

Make sure to spell them exactly as you see them.

If you can't see the entire name of some of them, move the divider between the "Startup Item" and "Command" columns to the right.

If there are any blank entries with a checkmark, advise how many there are.

After you're done, click Cancel to close that System Configuration Utility window.

Submit that list here in a vertical column.

---------------------------------------------------------------

Unless you plan to connect and use the HP printer to that computer in the future, you really should uninstall the HP-related programs and driver for it.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Okay, here you go:

moffice
HPWuSchd2
AppleSyncNotifier
---blank entry---
CNSLMAIN
BJMyPrt
Reader_sl
AdobeARM
qttask
iTunesHelper
mcagent
jusched
ctfmon
WkDetect
Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
HP Digital Imaging Monitor
HP Image Zone Fast Start
Microsoft Office
Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders
Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Go back into Start - Run - MSCONFIG - OK - Startup(tab).

Uncheck the entries that I've advised you to uncheck.

I've provided a link to each one so you can see what they are and why they don't need to auto-load and run.

There are a few that you'll need to decide whether to uncheck or not.

Take your time so you don't make a mistake.

After you're done, click Apply - OK - Restart.

During restart, the small "System Configuration Utility" window will appear on the desktop. Ignore what the message says. Put a checkmark in the lower left of that window before you click OK to close it.

Advise me when you're done. We'll be going into the services list next to prevent some services from auto-loading and running.

*moffice* - you decide if this entry needs to auto-load and run

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=moffice

*HPWuSchd2* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=HPWuSchd2

*AppleSyncNotifier* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=AppleSyncNotifier

*---blank entry---* - uncheck it

*CNSLMAIN* - leave it checked

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=CNSLMAIN

*BJMyPrt* - leave it checked

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=BJMyPrt

*Reader_sl* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=Reader_sl

*AdobeARM* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=AdobeARM

*qttask* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=qttask

*iTunesHelper* - leave it checked if you're using iTunes, otherwise you can uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=iTunesHelper

*mcagent* - leave it checked

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=mcagent

*jusched* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=jusched

*ctfmon* - leave it checked because it'll keep rechecking itself, unless it's permanently disabled in "Regional And Language Options" in the Control Panel

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=ctfmon

*WkDetect* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=WkDetect

*Adobe Gamma Loader.exe* - you decide if this entry needs to auto-load and run

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=adobe+gamma+loader.exe

*HP Digital Imaging Monitor* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=hp+digital+imaging+monitor

*HP Image Zone Fast Start* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=hp+image+zone+fast+start

*Microsoft Office* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=microsoft+office

*Microsoft Works Calendar Reminders* - uncheck it

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=microsoft+works

*Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool* - you decide if this entry needs to auto-load and run

http://www.sysinfo.org/startuplist.php?filter=run+nintendo

-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

You are so amazingly nice to do all of this!
Thank you!

All done with what you instructed!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've had the next set of instructions waiting for you.

Click Start - Run, type in *SERVICES.MSC*, then click OK.

When the services window appears, expand it so you can see the list more clearly.

Double-click on the below listed entries(You have to do one entry at a time):

When its properties window appears, look at the "Startup Type" setting.

If it's set on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK.

Go to the next entry and repeat the steps.

After you're done, close the services window, then restart your computer.

*Apple Mobile Device

InstallDriver Table Manager

iPod Service

Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program

Java Quick Starter

Macromedia Licensing Service

Pml Driver HPZ12*

(Note: This last entry may resist getting changed and may display a warning message. If it does, leave it on Automatic)

After you've done the above and restarted, start HijackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the scan is finished and the log appears, submit it here.

----------------------------------------------------------

With the startup load trimmed down, you should see an improvement in speed and performance, but don't expect any miracles with that system-hungry McAfee suite running.

Are you using an iPod or a similar device with iTunes in that computer?

----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Hmm.. Okay, my first snafu.
When the list appears, I don't see an option to change it from Automatic to Manual.
I have options to Stop the service or Restart the service. Am I missing where I'm able to change it?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

You didn't read my instructions carefully.

You need to *double-click* on each of the entries that I gave you. The names are in the "Name" column. That will bring up a small properties window that has the "Startup Type" setting. If the setting is on Automatic, change it to Manual, then click Apply - OK to lock in the change.

----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm not going to be on-line for much longer. If I don't get a reply from you before I go off-line, I'll get back to you in the morning.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Whoops. Sorry. Missed the double-click.
And yes, there's iPods w/ iTunes in use on this computer.

Here you go. Thank you again!

Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.2
Scan saved at 6:03:14 PM, on 5/11/2010
Platform: Windows XP SP3 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP3 (6.00.2900.5512)
Boot mode: Normal

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\crypserv.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mcshield.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wuauclt.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfefire.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\vssvc.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\rundll32.exe
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe
C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe
C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\MOUSE32A.DAT
C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
C:\Program Files\Trend Micro\HijackThis\HijackThis.exe

O2 - BHO: AcroIEHelperStub - {18DF081C-E8AD-4283-A596-FA578C2EBDC3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelperShim.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee Phishing Filter - {27B4851A-3207-45A2-B947-BE8AFE6163AB} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\msk\mskapbho.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {5C255C8A-E604-49b4-9D64-90988571CECB} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: scriptproxy - {7DB2D5A0-7241-4E79-B68D-6309F01C5231} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\ScriptSn.20100509154550.dll
O2 - BHO: Windows Live Sign-in Helper - {9030D464-4C02-4ABF-8ECC-5164760863C6} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Windows Live\WindowsLiveLogin.dll
O2 - BHO: McAfee SiteAdvisor BHO - {B164E929-A1B6-4A06-B104-2CD0E90A88FF} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O2 - BHO: Java(tm) Plug-In 2 SSV Helper - {DBC80044-A445-435b-BC74-9C25C1C588A9} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jp2ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: JQSIEStartDetectorImpl - {E7E6F031-17CE-4C07-BC86-EABFE594F69C} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\lib\deploy\jqs\ie\jqs_plugin.dll
O3 - Toolbar: McAfee SiteAdvisor Toolbar - {0EBBBE48-BAD4-4B4C-8E5A-516ABECAE064} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [FLMOFFICE4DMOUSE] C:\Program Files\Office mouse\1.1\moffice.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonSolutionMenu] C:\Program Files\Canon\SolutionMenu\CNSLMAIN.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [CanonMyPrinter] C:\Program Files\Canon\MyPrinter\BJMyPrt.exe /logon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [iTunesHelper] "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunesHelper.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [mcui_exe] "C:\Program Files\McAfee.com\Agent\mcagent.exe" /runkey
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Gamma Loader.exe.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Run Nintendo Wi-Fi USB Connector Registration Tool.lnk = C:\Program Files\WiFiConnector\NintendoWFCReg.exe
O8 - Extra context menu item: E&xport to Microsoft Excel - res://C:\PROGRA~1\MICROS~4\Office10\EXCEL.EXE/3000
O9 - Extra button: Blog This - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: &Blog This in Windows Live Writer - {219C3416-8CB2-491a-A3C7-D9FCDDC9D600} - C:\Program Files\Windows Live\Writer\WriterBrowserExtension.dll
O9 - Extra button: AIM - {AC9E2541-2814-11d5-BC6D-00B0D0A1DE45} - C:\Program Files\AIM95\aim.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - C:\WINDOWS\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O15 - Trusted Zone: http://*.mcafee.com
O16 - DPF: vzTCPConfig - http://www2.verizon.net/help/fios_settings/include/vzTCPConfig.CAB
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O16 - DPF: {1D4DB7D2-6EC9-47A3-BD87-1E41684E07BB} - http://ak.exe.imgfarm.com/images/nocache/funwebproducts/ei-4/MyFunCardsInitialSetup1.0.1.1.cab
O16 - DPF: {41F17733-B041-4099-A042-B518BB6A408C} - http://a1540.g.akamai.net/7/1540/52...pple.com/bonnie/us/win/QuickTimeInstaller.exe
O16 - DPF: {5736C456-EA94-4AAC-BB08-917ABDD035B3} - http://zone.msn.com/binframework/v10/ZPAChat.cab32846.cab
O16 - DPF: {5ED80217-570B-4DA9-BF44-BE107C0EC166} (Windows Live Safety Center Base Module) - http://cdn.scan.onecare.live.com/resource/download/scanner/wlscbase6087.cab
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\..\{042E62DE-314A-46A7-A4DB-97E96F1B90CC}: NameServer = 192.168.1.1,192.168.1.2
O18 - Protocol: dssrequest - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O18 - Protocol: sacore - {5513F07E-936B-4E52-9B00-067394E91CC5} - c:\progra~1\mcafee\sitead~1\mcieplg.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: !SASWinLogon - C:\Program Files\SUPERAntiSpyware\SASWINLO.dll
O20 - Winlogon Notify: GoToAssist - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\G2AWinLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Apple Mobile Device - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Apple\Mobile Device Support\AppleMobileDeviceService.exe
O23 - Service: Bonjour Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\Bonjour\mDNSResponder.exe
O23 - Service: Crypkey License - CrypKey (Canada) Ltd. - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\crypserv.exe
O23 - Service: getPlus(R) Helper - NOS Microsystems Ltd. - C:\Program Files\NOS\bin\getPlus_HelperSvc.exe
O23 - Service: GoToAssist - Citrix Online, a division of Citrix Systems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Citrix\GoToAssist\615\g2aservice.exe
O23 - Service: InstallDriver Table Manager (IDriverT) - Macrovision Corporation - C:\Program Files\Common Files\InstallShield\Driver\11\Intel 32\IDriverT.exe
O23 - Service: Inkjet Printer/Scanner Extended Survey Program (IJPLMSVC) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Canon\IJPLM\IJPLMSVC.EXE
O23 - Service: iPod Service - Apple Inc. - C:\Program Files\iPod\bin\iPodService.exe
O23 - Service: Java Quick Starter (JavaQuickStarterService) - Sun Microsystems, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Java\jre6\bin\jqs.exe
O23 - Service: Macromedia Licensing Service - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Macromedia Shared\Service\Macromedia Licensing.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee SiteAdvisor Service - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Personal Firewall (McMPFSvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Services (mcmscsvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee VirusScan Announcer (McNaiAnn) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Network Agent (McNASvc) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Scanner (McODS) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee\VirusScan\mcods.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Proxy Service (McProxy) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: McShield - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mcshield.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Firewall Core Service (mfefire) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\\mfefire.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Validation Trust Protection Service (mfevtp) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\McAfee\SystemCore\mfevtps.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Online Backup (MOBKbackup) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\McAfee Online Backup\MOBKbackup.exe
O23 - Service: McAfee Anti-Spam Service (MSK80Service) - McAfee, Inc. - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Mcafee\McSvcHost\McSvHost.exe
O23 - Service: Pml Driver HPZ12 - HP - C:\WINDOWS\system32\HPZipm12.exe

--
End of file - 8576 bytes


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

The log looks good. :up:

Run your computer for awhile and make sure that everything is working okay, including iTunes and your iPod. They should be with *Apple Mobile Device* and *iPod Service* set on Manual.

Has speed and performance improved any?

----------------------------------------------------------------

I'm signing off and will get back to your thread in the morning.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

My computer is running great! It's definitely moving much faster than it has been. I had some trouble with my iPod but it was just a matter of resetting it and now it's being recognized. Honestly, I can't thank you enough. You gave me a lot of your time and you were very patient. I'm extremely thankful. You're so awesome and you really were very helpful. Thank you again!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sherrigee said:


> My computer is running great! It's definitely moving much faster than it has been. I had some trouble with my iPod but it was just a matter of resetting it and now it's being recognized. Honestly, I can't thank you enough. You gave me a lot of your time and you were very patient. I'm extremely thankful. You're so awesome and you really were very helpful. Thank you again!


I hadn't planned to get back on-line tonight, but circumstances dictated otherwise. I decided to check your thread before going off-line.

Thanks for letting me know that your computer is running faster and that your iPod is still working okay. :up:

Thanks for the compliment, and you're welcome. 

------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

It's me again!
Okay, so I'm still having issues with McAfee.
I'm becoming increasingly frustrated as the moderators on the McAfee forums can't [or won't] explain what could be causing Mcshield.exe to suck up so much of my Virtual Memory.

And I believe you mentioned somewhere along the road to helping me, that if I decided to remove McAfee and switch to something else, you might be able to help. Would AVG be something that you'd recommend? If so, what about a firewall?

I'm open to all suggestions. I'd really like to remove McAfee.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sherrigee said:


> It's me again!
> Okay, so I'm still having issues with McAfee.
> I'm becoming increasingly frustrated as the moderators on the McAfee forums can't [or won't] explain what could be causing Mcshield.exe to suck up so much of my Virtual Memory.
> 
> ...


Go here to download and save *McAfee Consumer Product Removal Tool 3.0.128.8*.

Close all open windows first, then double-click the saved tool to run it.

Restart your computer after it advises that the cleanup was successful(hopefully!).

Run it a second time, then restart your computer again.

Go here and click the green icon to download and save *AVG Free Edition 9.0.819*.

Close all open window first, then install it.

Uncheck and decline to install the AVG toolbar and the Yahoo search engine because that extra crap isn't needed.

Restart your computer when prompted to.

When you're asked if you want to run the optimized scan, decline to do so because it's not needed and it'll tie up your computer for too long.

When all of the above has been done, start HijackThis and click "Do a system scan and save a log file".

When the log file appears, submit it here.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Personally, I don't use a third-party firewall.

The built-in Windows XP firewall does fine for me.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Ok. Well, I'm a tad upset.
I downloaded the Mcfee removal tool. I ran it. I rebooted. I ran it again. I rebooted. I downloaded AVG via the link you provided. I installed it. It said it had installed successfully. I restarted my computer and... nothing - just the black screen asking if I wanted to start in safe mode, etc. I first tried to restart via the "last known successful" option. Nothing. I tried to restart again, this time in safe mode. Nothing.

I'm on a laptop right now but needless to say I'm a little upset as I have no clue what to do from here.
Now what do I do?????


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Restarting in safe mode has the screen filled with 
multi(0)disk(0)rdisk(0)partition(1)\WINDOWS\system32\DRIVERS\ and after that last backslash there's different things on each line. I don't know if that info matters. ugh.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Ouch! I guess we should've stopped after you said your computer was running great - even though you were having issues with McAfee. 

You can't get your computer to start and load to the desktop in "safe mode" or "safe mode with networking"?

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Nope


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I personally have never run into this problem. I recently ran the McAfee removal tool in an elderly woman's computer and then installed AVG 9. Everything worked fine afterwards.

I've been researching the AVG forum and support sites and haven't found a solution.

I feel bad about this.  I guess we should've quit while we were ahead.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Well, there really isn't anything left to do. It's 100% dead at this point. I've searched for help regarding this whole situation but I'm not finding anything either. The ironic thing is that AFTER my computer died, and only 2 weeks since originally trying to get help from McAfee, someone contacted me to see if they could troubleshoot. Too little, too late.

I appreciate the time you've given me and the help you provided. I do understand it's a dice roll when doing things posted in a forum and I feel a little foolish for being so unknowledgable when it comes to this stuff - so it's definitely my fault this has happened.

Thanks again for trying to help.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

I've sent a private message to another Trusted Advisor who's more knowledgeable than I am and hopefully can help you.

---------------------------------------------------------------

A Distinguished Member suggested that you try this:

To start System Restore using the Command prompt, follow these steps:

1. Restart your computer, and then press and hold F8 during the initial startup to start your computer in Safe Mode with a Command Prompt.

2. Use the arrow keys to select the *Safe mode with a Command Prompt* option.

3. If you are prompted to select an operating system, use the arrow keys to select the appropriate operating system for your computer, and then press ENTER.

4. Log on as an administrator or with an account that has administrator credentials.

5. At the command prompt, type *%systemroot%\system32\restore\rstrui.exe* and then press ENTER.

6. Follow the instructions that appear on the screen to restore your computer to a functional state.

---------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

Thanks but the same thing happens when trying this. The entire screen is black & filled with the stuff I listed above - multi(0)disk(0)rdisk.... etc.
Ugh. So upset.


----------



## Phantom010 (Mar 9, 2009)

Do you have your XP CD?

You may have to repair or replace your Boot.ini file.


----------



## sherrigee (May 11, 2010)

The computer is old. I've decided to buy a new one.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

sherri:

If you have a XP CD, we can advise you how to install the recovery console and then repair/replace the BOOT.INI file.

----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## TheOutcaste (Aug 8, 2007)

Nothing wrong with a new PC, but this one might still be salvageable without a repair/full re-install. Easier to Sell/Donate/Gift if it's working, though if you are planing on using this hard drive as a storage drive in a new PC, not much point in troubleshooting. I suspect you'd be able to access any files just fine. Copy what you need, then just format it to use for storage.

I have heard of some systems taking 10-20 minutes or longer to boot into safe mode when things aren't working right, so you might try must leaving it sit for a while, see if it finally gets to the Welcome screen. If you can get logged in, try running System Restore snf/ot uninstalling AVG

If not, we will need an XP CD to get into the Recovery Console to try some things. If you don't have one, a Recovery Console image can be downloaded.


----------

